# Jammed slide on pt609 pro



## Dr.Flatfish (May 10, 2011)

Hey ya'll I need help. I'm not new to guns , just qualified for my CHL. I just bought a 9mm which I put 250 rounds through. My problem is when I went to clean it . I pulled out the slide disassembly latch , pulled slide forward while pullling trigger. The slide moved only to the fireing position and stopped and is now jammed in the fireing position . It will not slide back and the trigger doesn't operate.
Am I just stupid and done something wrong are is this something that would fall under the warrenty ?
thanks in advance for any help or information.
Dr.Flatfish (not a real Dr. I just use him for my excuse when I call in sick at work-flounder fishing is good for your health:mrgreen


----------



## 450xdad (Apr 6, 2011)

jump over to Taurus Armed.net - Index. I just read a thread over there and someone else did the same thing. They were able to get it free....I wish I could recall what it was....but you should be able to find it


----------

